# Oconee County Bass Club



## Latty22 (Jan 14, 2013)

We are currently looking for new members. If interested please contact me.  Tournaments start Feb 9th. $500 per boat for the year and there is an optional side bet at ramp.  Two 2 day tournaments and 2 night tournaments. 

All tournament weigh in at 3 and launch is safelight (what time that would be).  

Contact me : Tim Laturell
770-713-9254


----------



## c-rig king (Jan 14, 2013)

Could u provide some more info? What lake(s) do u fish? Is it individual, team? Associated with b.a.s.s. or flw?


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 14, 2013)

We fish Clark Hill, Russell, Hartwell, Oconee, Lainer, Sinclair, and new this year Jackson. All but Sinclair and Jackson twice. Partner club. you and your partner get to two exemptions. And we are no longer associated B.A.S.S. or FLW.


----------

